# BMW Acronyms



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Fast Bob said:


> Somehow, the *most important* one of all got overlooked....
> 
> "RTFM"
> *
> (Read The [email protected] Manual) *


i <3s u lmao


----------



## Gotadime (Apr 3, 2010)

Might want to add HPFP, since it's been a heavy topic with the 335i's.

HPFP - High-Pressure Fuel Pump


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of those are completely incorrect. Like CPS. Although accepted on this board to mean crankshaft position sensor, the actual correct acronym is CKP. And VANOS, contrary to what the list says, does not have anything to do with valve lift. Only valve timing.


----------



## bluebee (Mar 2, 2008)

Ryan M said:


> Some of those are completely incorrect.


I put together this all-inclusive BMW E39 acronym and abbreviation & relevant German-to-English translations thread from the following references:

----------------------------------------------------------------------
BIMMERFEST REFERENCES:
*Reference - Glossary of BMW terms and abbreviations
E39-wiki
**BMW Acronyms
**Acronyms?
**Acronyms...

*INTERNET REFERENCES:*
BMW technical terms (pdf)
BMW technical acronyms
BMW abbreviations and acronyms
* ----------------------------------------------------------------------

I think that makes it the best of the Internet; but time will tell.

If you know of other Internet references, or other BMW acronyms, definitions, abbreviations, or translations, please add to that thread so we all benefit. No jokes please! (plenty of threads exist for BMW acronym jokes!)


----------



## MrAdam (Mar 16, 2009)

WildKarrde said:


> BMW = Bayerische Motoren Werke
> 
> Or better yet;
> 
> BMW = Bring Me Women.  :rofl:


betterER yet...
BMW = Blow My Weener :rofl: 
someone asked me what BMW meant the other day and that was the first thing that came to miind :dunno:


----------



## spaz00050 (Jul 18, 2009)

Fast Bob said:


> Somehow, the *most important* one of all got overlooked....
> 
> "RTFM"
> 
> (Read The [email protected] Manual)


:bustingup


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

Vornado said:


> Break My Wallet
> 
> Bring Mechanic With
> 
> Big Mighty Weiner


You forgot one

Bitches Money Weed


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

So what does the "Z" is ZSP exactly stand for then?

Oh, wait, of course, I know, in Germany it's probably referred to as "Ze Sport Package", along the "Ze Premium Package".

Holy David Hasselhoff, what was I "zinking"?!


----------



## creamclean (Jul 8, 2011)

Alright...really n00bish question coming up: What does cia mean? On the dealer key tag the model is written as "335cia". I've scoured the forum and people have mentioned it, but nobody has actually spelled out what it means. I know "i" = fuel injected/inline and c = coupe ...but I'm stumped on the "a".


----------



## Yorgi (Mar 17, 2005)

A=automatic transmission


----------



## txdieselchick (Oct 6, 2011)

Vornado said:


> Break My Wallet
> 
> Bring Mechanic With
> 
> Big Mighty Weiner


I had a shop call in for parts on a Bavarian Money Waste this morning lol. Never heard that one before.:thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Inline Sixer said:


> So what does the "Z" is ZSP exactly stand for then?


The "Z" as in "ZSP" or "ZPP" is a BMW North America-only thing.


----------



## m5next (Oct 9, 2003)

txdieselchick said:


> I had a shop call in for parts on a Bavarian Money Waste this morning lol. Never heard that one before.:thumbup:


or

Big Money Wasted

Black Mans' Wish


----------



## Sue-the-gem (Jan 3, 2011)

*Complete BMW SERVICE CODES LIST*

Not sure if this is the right area for this post but here is the link I found with EVERY service code, it is available for download also.
BMW SERVICE CODES LIST  :drink:


----------

